# making a dog-safe pond in the backyard



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

We are in the process of landscaping our backyard. (Everything has been removed and we're starting from scratch.) The goal to plant native plants, install a wildlife pond and get certified as a wildlife habitat.

Now that Cassie has had more exposure to the wading pool she seems like throwing toys in and taking them out, diving for bugs, etc. We'd like to design the pond in such a way to make it easy but safe for her too. 

Has anyone every put an in-ground pond in for their dog? Anyone have any thoughts/comments?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We put a pond it two years ago, but discourage the dogs from going into it, training them with the white "invisible fence" flags. It has a liner, large rocks that could be harmful if they jumped in and is full of Koi and plants, so is off limits. Along with the threat of e-coli or giardia, I don't want them in there. I use a small pool for them to cool off in and dump out the water in the evening, it's usually dirty by then anyway!








First year, the waterfall and rocks have been re-done. We had grapevines around it last summer to discourage them from going in, didn't work, so now the vines are out back...








This is the "pool" that we use, small enough to dump easily and big enough to lay in, this was last summer, Kacie is camera shy at the moment!
Sounds cool what you are doing! I would love to have gone larger


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking pound. is that a chicken coop in the rear left of the pic? we're thinking about some chickens for the eggs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sorry, don't mean to hi-jack~~~Yes, the left side is coop/ right side is a wood-shed. We use to let them free range til the dogs came into the scene. Now they have an indoor/outdoor area, but no more chewing my hostas and poopin on the deck! We get six eggs a day from 6 chix, this flock is 2 yrs. old. Last yr on Mothers day, the dogs got into the outdoor area and killed the chix. I wasn't home, DH was, and came upon the scene too late(( the dogs really don't pay the new chix any attention or try to get at them now.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Cool pond onyx'girl!

I'd love to have a pond with a waterfall and a wheel. I'd be constantly chasing my kids and dogs out of it so I live vicariously through other people's ponds!


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

No problem - it's all good to share.









I just found this link of pools (expensive) but built stronger for dogs.
http://www.onedogonebone.com/

I'll probably get all kinds of heck for this question (and I want my dog safe too) but what's the difference between letting our dogs play in our backyard ponds and letting them go in the various creeks and ponds we see on hikes and stuff?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would not take a chance on a smaller pond being safe for my dogs to drink, and that is what they do when they swim/play. If there are fish, ducks and other wildlife pooin' and peein' , there will be bacteria. 
Rivers and lakes are different, but thru this summer, some have been off limits around here due to e-coli outbreaks, and then there is the scare of algae bloom in some natural ponds, which is toxic. Bigger the body of water is better...spring-fed would be great!
My little pool is on its 2nd year, I bought two and have them stacked for strength. The price was only about $8 so no big deal.


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay, that makes sense. Thanks!

No fish going into our place and I doubt we'll get any ducks. We're in the city so it won't be that big of a pond. But algae bloom is toxic? That is one I DIDN'T know. Thank you!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I wouldn't see much difference if you're supervising them all the time. Personally, I don't have enough eyes for 3 kids and 2 German shepherds so my yard has to be as safe as possible. 

My worries would be shredded plants, broken water features and slipping on wet rocks.

If you fenced the pond in and only let the dogs use it while being monitored, it would be fairly safe if you built it to be safe.

*edit* yeah, you'd have to use chlorine to kill the algea and figure out how to circulate the water to keep sketers from breeding. Too much work for me, neighbor 2 blocks over has a great water feature and it seems much easier to admire his!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think a dog pond is a neat idea. If you google you would be amazed at some of the search results. Here are a couple for starters:

has pictures from two members 
http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/ponds/msg0414461919479.html

http://casadecrepit.com/archives/000979.html


----------

